# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > آردوئینو (Arduino) >  شیلد آردوینو

## mehdin69

سلام شیلدهای آردوینو به چه دردی میخورن؟
یه توضیح میشه یکی بده؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

شیلدهای آردوئینو مدارات آماده ای هستند که نحوه طراحی آنها طوری است که می توان آنها را مستقیم بر روی سوکت های آردوئینو سوار کرد.

مثلا در این تصویر، اون زیریه Arduino Uno است، رویش یک شیلد SD Card Reader سوار شده، روی اون هم یک شیلد شبکه:

----------


## sepehrazimi

سلام یک سوال داشتم کدوم برد رو بگیرم که بیشتر شیلد ها رو بتوان استفاده کرد ؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

بیشتر شیلدها برای Arduino Uno طراحی میشن، چون از همه رایج تره.

----------


## sepehrazimi

سلام 
بین UNO R3 CH340G و آردوینو Uno کدوم بهتره ؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

به نظر من UNO R3 CH340G بهتره، چون از هر پین 2 تا داره، و قیمتش هم مناسب تره (19.500 تومان).

----------

